#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  Extension of Stay, Requirements Changed Again

## Thetyim

I just got back from Nan Immigration after applying for an extension based on marriage.
The requirements have changed and you now need an extra form.

You must now present a "Marriage Registration Form" which is issued by the Amphur.
The form is all in Thai so I can't read it but have been told that it confirms that your marriage certificate is still valid on the government computer.

The good news is that it only cost 20 baht.
Just present your marriage certificate and wife's ID card at the Amphur and it is done in ten minutes.

----------


## crazy dog

I know several guys who just got pissed off with the marriage extension and now go for the retirement one instead. Strangely a lot less hassle and it gives you no less rights (none) as far as I know. The last guy I know who has been here for years gave up last year when they sent him all the way home for photos of him and wife outside house, barmy. If you go for retirement you only need a letter from the bank which is cheaper than being ripped off by your embassy.

----------


## aging one

Sorry to hear it is always changing. I did my yearly extension today. For the first time in the province where I work rather than Bangkok. In Pratum Thani it took me less than 5 minutes including parking. The oldest and best office I have ever seen. It was really like the old days when they were glad to have you here. One more year. 
No new work permit as last year the same province gave me a two year WP.

----------


## Thetyim

I was on retirement extensions for the past 6 years but got fed up with having 800k stuck in a bank and earning me sweet FA.
Still need a letter from your embassy every year if you are using a pension.
Also need a medical.

The whole system is a stupid paper trail.
An updated thai bank pass bank is not accepted as proof of funds.
A letter from the bank is required as well.

A thai marriage certificate is not accepted as proof of marriage.
A marriage registration form is needed as well.

A thai Tapien Baan is not accepted as proof of address.
I need to show three pictures of us and the house.
Oh hang on, that's still not enough we need two policemen to visit your house as well.
Oh hang on, thats still not enough we need two neighbours to sign as well.


Weird thing is that if I had called in there yesterday and asked for a proof of address certificate they would have given me one instantly .

----------


## superman

My wife had to fill in a questionnaire when I got mine in November. She said we had 3 children. By doing that we had to produce their birth certificates and photo's of us all together. The photo's of me and the wife was non returnable and copies of us with the children were acceptable, after seeing the originals. Next year it's a "retirement extension".

----------


## jandajoy

Maybe I'll stick with a Non Imm "O" multi.  All the above sounds like a nightmare.  :Sad:

----------


## peterpan

I intend to apply for a marriage extension, we were married in NZ 8 yrs ago, do we need a confirmation of marriage certificate? and how long do the bank funds have to remain untouched in the bank before application? Thanx

----------


## hawkeye

peterpan,
   presume you have your NZ marriage certificate....then you have tosupply a copy of that translated into Thai by an approved translator.

 Best to check before at your Immigraton office as to who they approve as translator. 

In Bangkok people use the Foreign Affairs translation dept.

Re funds. Have to be in the bank for 2 months prior to first application and 3 months for following applications. Don't forget the letter from the bank stating balance of A/C, DATED the day before your application.

Don't you love it all!!!!
HAWKEYE

----------


## Thetyim

First bit.
Don't know

Second bit
2 months for first extension
3 months every year after

----------


## Thetyim

> you have tosupply a copy of that translated into Thai by an approved translator.


Not sure about that
I was told that Thai or English were accepted

----------


## PattyFlipper

deleted

----------


## CharleyFarley

The worst part is that these cvnts like to keep the originals.

Nothing more than idiotic paper shuffling, self important pompous pricks.

----------


## navynine

Been on retirement extensions for the last 6 years and never a problem for the wife and I (both from the US) ; normal extension request, multy entry request,: No bank letter just embassey letter, no medical required, normal waiting time approx. 20 min.. only one proof of income (65000bt per month required)

----------


## benbaaa

> The worst part is that these cvnts like to keep the originals.


I've calculated that my local immigration office has more than 50 copies of my passport biodata page. 
 :ourrules:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I decided long ago not to play their games. Fuck 'em.

----------


## crazy dog

> I was on retirement extensions for the past 6 years but got fed up with having 800k stuck in a bank and earning me sweet FA.
> Still need a letter from your embassy every year if you are using a pension.
> Also need a medical.
> 
> The whole system is a stupid paper trail.
> An updated thai bank pass bank is not accepted as proof of funds.
> A letter from the bank is required as well.
> 
> A thai marriage certificate is not accepted as proof of marriage.
> ...



Come to think of it last time a got an extension on retirement there were two extra forms to fill in. No idea what they were and the officer said don't bother reading and filling it all in just sign at the bottom. I was told after that they were declarations that I would not stay over the extension period.
I have been told by two people over the hols how they pay a bribe everytime they go and they seem to think it's needed. Certainly seems to get more of a bother rather than less. 90 day reporting is just a waste of time, why don't they just ask you to report if you DO change address?
Marmite, what's the best way to fuck 'em?

----------


## Lambik

[quote=Marmite the Dog;1283602]I decided long ago not to play their games. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Are you saying you are illegally in Thailand ?

----------


## Thetyim

> Come to think of it last time a got an extension on retirement there were two extra forms to fill in.


Yep I had to sign them this year.
One says that you have read and understood the conditions of an extension and understand that legal action can be taken against you if you do not comply.

----------


## chitown

Welcome to immigration -

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Are you saying you are illegally in Thailand ?


Nope. I'm 100% legal, but there's more than one way to skin a cat.

----------


## aging one

timely visa runs to nice places?

----------


## crazy dog

anyone know if you live in Bkk can you go to samut prakhan office to do 90 day reporting? new office is too far from me.

----------


## crazy dog

> Originally Posted by Lambik
> 
> Are you saying you are illegally in Thailand ?
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm 100% legal, but there's more than one way to skin a cat.



Marmite have you got one of them 10 year visa from Wallen Thai School then?  :Smile:

----------


## crazy dog

nipping home every 15 months is not such a bad idea, get a new multi O for 90 quid then a day out on the bus every three months for a day away from the mrs. No stupid office visits and no 800k in a Thai bank. Might give it a go as you have no more rights any other way as far as I know.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Marmite have you got one of them 10 year visa from Wallen Thai School then?


No. I said I was 100% legal.

----------


## Beadle

> nipping home every 15 months is not such a bad idea, get a new multi O for 90 quid then a day out on the bus every three months for a day away from the mrs. No stupid office visits and no 800k in a Thai bank. Might give it a go as you have no more rights any other way as far as I know


Correct. 

Don't be surprised if they close this loophole in the future though, as more and more people are starting to do it unfortunately.

----------


## Maz

I,m hoping to retire in 2 years time and live in LOS,i am Married to a Thai(in thailand)and will be 53.

What are my best Visa opitions based on the current system???.
Thanks

----------


## Thetyim

I have used Marriage and Retirement options.
Not a lot to choose between them.
Will your pension exceed 800k baht per year ?

----------


## Sakeopete

I just send my passport to the Thai embassy in Canada and they give me a new non imm "o" multi every year. Far easier then the extension hassle.

----------


## Thetyim

> I just send my passport to the Thai embassy in Canada


Where are you when this happens ?

----------


## CharleyFarley

Is it legal to be in a country without your passport, i.e. whilst it is in Canada

----------


## jandajoy

> Is it legal to be in a country without your passport, i.e. whilst it is in Canada


Totally illegal as far as I understand.

----------


## jandajoy

> I just send my passport to the Thai embassy in Canada and they give me a new non imm "o" multi every year.


Which embassy is that then ?

----------


## CharleyFarley

Nah, he's talking bollucks.

My son lives in Vancouver and there is no way it happens like that.

He's coming here during the Olympics next Feb so I will have first hand knowledge of what happens there.

----------


## jandajoy

You can do postal in the UK. No worries.

----------


## Thetyim

> Nah, he's talking bollucks.


Ha hasn't said exactly what he is doing.

Maybe he sends his passport to a relative in Canada and they apply by post for him using a Canadian address.
If the embassy don't check for an exit stamp then it might get passed.

----------


## crazy dog

I guess you could do it from LOS by post if you sent it home to a mate to repost, bit of a risk though but it would save hundreds on the airfair. Oh yeah the exit stamp forgot about that!

----------


## Lambik

> Originally Posted by crazy dog
> 
> Marmite have you got one of them 10 year visa from Wallen Thai School then?
> 
> 
> No. I said I was 100% legal.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

There is no way we should no believe you on your word.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Been on retirement extensions for the last 6 years and never a problem for the wife and I (both from the US) ; normal extension request, multy entry request,: No bank letter just embassey letter, no medical required, normal waiting time approx. 20 min.. only one proof of income (65000bt per month required)


"ditto"...  too easy and down here at the Rayong Immi Office things go extreamly smoothly.  No issues of contention..

----------


## Sakeopete

> Originally Posted by Sakeopete
> 
> I just send my passport to the Thai embassy in Canada
> 
> 
> Where are you when this happens ?


I was in the UK working, I only needed a photo copy to go offshore.

----------


## Sakeopete

> Originally Posted by Sakeopete
> 
> I just send my passport to the Thai embassy in Canada and they give me a new non imm "o" multi every year.
> 
> 
> Which embassy is that then ?


Vancouver

----------


## jandajoy

> Vancouver


Good to know.

Perth, Hull and Vancouver.. Good

----------


## Sakeopete

BTW I had to send my passport to Malaysia last year to get a Libya visa (no embassy in LOS). I contacted immigration and asked if it was OK to be in Thailand without my passport while it was being processed in KL and they said yes just have a photo copy.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by CharleyFarley
> 
> Is it legal to be in a country without your passport, i.e. whilst it is in Canada
> 
> 
> Totally illegal as far as I understand.


Correct.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by jandajoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sakeopete
> ...


Why did you send it to Canada if you were in the UK?




> Perth, Hull and Vancouver.


Liverpool, Cardiff and Birmingham as well, I believe.

----------


## jandajoy

> Liverpool, Cardiff and Birmingham as well, I believe.


Interesting. I've not heard much about them. Will they do postal non imm O as well?

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by jandajoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by CharleyFarley
> ...


 
Passports are only used for going in and out of a country

whilst in that country you will need proof of your visa, a copy is usually good enough

----------


## Thetyim

I'm with DrA on this one.
You must carry photo ID whilst in Thailand for the the BiB

For immigration police you must be able to show that you are here legally.
A copy of your passport details page,permission to stay and visa are needed.
Also a copy of TM47 report if you have been here 90+ days

----------


## benbaaa

> An updated thai bank pass bank is not accepted as proof of funds.
> A thai marriage certificate is not accepted as proof of marriage. 
> A thai Tapien Baan is not accepted as proof of address.


I'm warming to this theme, Thetty.  A Thai driving license doesn't prove you can drive.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Liverpool, Cardiff and Birmingham as well, I believe.
> 
> 
> Interesting. I've not heard much about them. Will they do postal non imm O as well?


I believe most consulates in the UK prefer postal applications and Hull charges you more if you go in person. Not sure about each individual consulates' preferences, you'll have to visit their websites.

----------


## Spin

This is what Alan Taylor, the top man at Hull has to say about posting passports back to the uk whilst staying in Thailand.

"Please note that if we receive an application from a UK  address and the passport shows  that the applicant is not in Thailand at the  time of applying we have no grounds to refuse  issuing the visa."

So clearly they are looking for exit stamps before giving visa.

----------


## Thetyim

I agree with everything that Alan Taylor says  :Smile:

----------


## Spin

> I agree with everything that Alan Taylor says


Me too, because there's nothing stopping you *being in Laos, and stamped out of Thailand*, and Fed-ex'ing your passport back to England for your new visa. To be fair though, you can probably go to Perth and get one for a few extra quid so why bother.

----------


## Thetyim

The dynamic duo from Immigration turned up today to do the house visit.
Exactly as Chitown mentioned in another thread they wanted a picture of me and the wife on the bed together.
I consider this an invasion of privacy and totally unnecessary.
What did that picture prove?

They are just treating us like performing monkeys and the more hoops we can jump through the better.

----------


## jandajoy

> The dynamic duo from Immigration turned up today to do the house visit. Exactly as Chitown mentioned in another thread they wanted a picture of me and the wife on the bed together. I consider this an invasion of privacy and totally unnecessary.


Disgraceful. Can they really get away with this? Is it legal or are they looking for a kick back?

----------


## crippen

> Originally Posted by Thetyim
> 
> The dynamic duo from Immigration turned up today to do the house visit. Exactly as Chitown mentioned in another thread they wanted a picture of me and the wife on the bed together. I consider this an invasion of privacy and totally unnecessary.
> 
> 
> Disgraceful. Can they really get away with this? Is it legal or are they looking for a kick back?


On the bed,or in the bed??

Action photo or posing?? :mid:

----------


## Thetyim

> Disgraceful. Can they really get away with this? Is it legal or are they looking for a kick back?


Yep, just checked with a friend who lives near me and he had the same treatment.
Must have a picture of Mr & Mrs Monkey sitting on the bed.

Yes, I was obliged to pay "expenses" for this episode.

----------


## Norton

> The dynamic duo from Immigration turned up today to do the house visit.


Jeez.  So far nothing like this for the "retirement" visa.  But who knows what the next surprise change might be.

----------


## jandajoy

> Yep, just checked with a friend who lives near me and he had the same treatment. Must have a picture of Mr & Mrs Monkey sitting on the bed.  Yes, I was obliged to pay "expenses" for this episode.


Amazing. Do you reckon it's policy throughout LOS or a regional office thing?

----------


## Sakeopete

> Originally Posted by Sakeopete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jandajoy
> ...


I was only working offshore on a rotation so I wasn't a resident of the UK. I thought you need to apply in your country of residence.

----------


## jandajoy

> I thought you need to apply in your country of residence.


Don't think so. I used my Aussie passport via postal to Hull, UK. No wrries.

----------


## Thetyim

^^^
Dunno
Two of us using Nan Immigration have had to oblige with bedroom posing and Chitown is in Bangers somewhere.

----------


## benbaaa

> Two of us using Nan Immigration have had to oblige with bedroom posing


If ever TAT get around to advertising Thailand again, I have a suggestion.

We've had _Amazing Thailand_.
We've had _Incredible India_.
We've had _Malaysia Truly Asia_.

How about _Un-fucking-believable Thailand_?

----------


## DrAndy

> ^^^
> Dunno
> Two of us using Nan Immigration have had to oblige with bedroom posing and Chitown is in Bangers somewhere.


 
if anyone is not around, I will pose on the bed for a small fee instead

----------


## DrAndy

incidentally, getting back to the topic

if I have a year multi-entry O, I can leave Thailand just before it expires and they give me 3 more months

near the end of that three months, is it possible to get an extension?  thought not........

----------


## Thetyim

> I can leave Thailand just before it expires and they give me 3 more months


Yes, but to be pedantic "you can return to Thailand before it expires and get another 3 months"





> near the end of that three months, is it possible to get an extension?


I think you should be able to get 28 days

----------


## donmeurett

remember we are visitors in a foreign country. Try to get a visa to the USA now that is more than jumping thru hoops. Percentages are you will not get one.

----------


## superman

> remember we are visitors


I hate it when people say that.

----------


## robuzo

> remember we are visitors in a foreign country. Try to get a visa to the USA now that is more than jumping thru hoops. Percentages are you will not get one.


It isn't always about the US or what it does, buddy.  Japan's laws about immigration/residence of family members of nationals are far more fair and transparent than Thailand's- is that relevant?  Not really.  

What some people fail to understand is that the difficulties experienced by the spouse (aka family member) of a Thai national in staying in Thailand and finding the means to contribute to the family's well-being (i.e., the foreigner is allowed to stay provisionally but not allowed to work) are more indicative of the government's attitude toward its _own nationals_ than of its view of foreigners.

----------


## rickpattaya

When I applied for my first 'married to a Thai' visa. (I hate that expression) in BangkokI had to have a short interview with female immigration officer, She asked the usual questions regarding how long I had known my wife, telephone number etc. She the came a little closer and said ' did you have sex with your wife last night' i nearly fell off my chair. A bit out of order in my opinion. My wife was asked the same question regarding me.
TIT

----------


## lockman

> Been on retirement extensions for the last 6 years and never a problem for the wife and I (both from the US) ; normal extension request, multy entry request,: No bank letter just embassey letter, no medical required, normal waiting time approx. 20 min.. only one proof of income (65000bt per month required)


Yep I'm the same...retirement is so much easier as long as you have the income, so why deal with the extra hassle. :Smile:

----------


## Chronicle Man

I have been in Thailand fourteen years this coming Sept.. Up until four years ago I was making the trips to Malaysia and Lao and did the tourist visa thing. When I first got here in 1996 it was all pretty easy and straight forward and of course a lot cheaper regarding overstay fees/fines. 

Then I took a two year Thai language school course. The first year was a breeze and than immigration really sunk their grimy crooked paperwork hungry claws into that system. Also, as usual the cost increased with the paperwork. It was manageable and I left/finished the school (pretty paper) knowing just as much Thai as I knew when I started. Actually, I did learn the "rat-race" logic of Thai immigration better.

I have been living with my wife close to nine years. "We" had the 95% completed marriage paperwork on the bureau for years and had just never gotten around to "getting married". I approached her concerning the situation and she said " I was just waiting for you to ask". So, we got married. 

After that the Marriage visa actually was a breeze because she is a Thai postmaster and her income is larger than my Military pension (monthly) and she owns a rather nice house in the Thai "Burb's here in Bung-Yai area. But, It's those very stupid 90 day check-in's I really detest. Makes me feel like I'm on parole or something. Granted, I am a "Guest" in this country. But, I think that since I am a paying "Guest" there ought to be less "Bullshit" dished out on my plate by these petty paper pusher's and trumped up little buracrats. 

One postive thing out of this whole thing is I no longer have to travel to Bangkok or Chang Wattena for the 90 check-in's or the next visa. The have an office now in Bung-Yai available. No waiting and just neighborhood folks there.

----------


## Spin

> What did that picture prove?


That dealing with immigration in Thailand is a demeaning experience.....beyond all reasonable doubt.

----------


## masuk

> Been on retirement extensions for the last 6 years and never a problem for the wife and I (both from the US) ; normal extension request, multy entry request,: No bank letter just embassey letter, no medical required, normal waiting time approx. 20 min.. only one proof of income (65000bt per month required)


Do you need that much per month? That's over AU$2000. The Aussie pension is only half that.

I presume we're talking about funds over and above the compulsory 800,000THB in the bank for the retirement scheme. :tieme:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I thought you need to apply in your country of residence.


Nope.

----------


## Up2U

> Originally Posted by navynine
> 
> 
> Been on retirement extensions for the last 6 years and never a problem for the wife and I (both from the US) ; normal extension request, multy entry request,: No bank letter just embassey letter, no medical required, normal waiting time approx. 20 min.. only one proof of income (65000bt per month required)
> 
> 
> Do you need that much per month? That's over AU$2000. The Aussie pension is only half that.
> 
> I presume we're talking about funds over and above the compulsory 800,000THB in the bank for the retirement scheme.


It's an either/or situation, isn't it? You either have a chunk of money in the bank or a guaranteed income (i.e. gov't pension or similar that will not disappear in the next Madoff enterprise).

I am open to correction on this.

Incidentally, it is now getting harder to work in Vietnam. The gov't are insisting on work visas for all foreigners who are not owners/directors of businesses. My application was turned down yesterday, because my BSc in Civil Engineering is not considered adequate for the job I do (building power stations)(London Univ.)

So I now have to go down a different route here - become a consultant (which I am already) with my own business, employing a few Vietnamese. (I have a list of bar-girls that are already on my payroll).

Hey Ho.

----------


## BarnacleBill

I went to do my 3-monthly retirement "check-in" last month at Pathum Thani.  Because I am unstable on my feet (medical, not bottle) I use a walking stick to aid my balance.  My wife (Thai) and I were the only visitors at that time, we presented the passport and application form, got it re-issued for a other 90-days and was wished a "Happy New Year".  As we rose to leave the clerk said to the wife, "dont bother to bring the husband next time, it isnt fair to make him climb the stairs, just bring his passport and application form!"  Beat that!

----------


## aging one

> I went to do my 3-monthly retirement "check-in" last month at Pathum Thani. Because I am unstable on my feet (medical, not bottle) I use a walking stick to aid my balance. My wife (Thai) and I were the only visitors at that time, we presented the passport and application form, got it re-issued for a other 90-days and was wished a "Happy New Year". As we rose to leave the clerk said to the wife, "dont bother to bring the husband next time, it isnt fair to make him climb the stairs, just bring his passport and application form!" Beat that!


I use that office as well. It is like Thailand used to be. Polite and efficient. What also impressed me is they treated the Lao, Cambodian, and Burmese workers who were coming to do TM's with respect.

----------


## Norton

> I am open to correction on this.


No need for correction.  65,000 per month income or 800,000 in bank.  Or any combination which equals 800,000 baht per year.  Example; 400,000 baht in bank and income of 32,500 baht per month.

----------


## Thetyim

> just bring his passport and application form!" Beat that!


I do mine by post

----------


## DrB0b

> remember we are visitors


I'm not, I'm a burden.

----------


## good2bhappy

I was in Penang last week getting my Non O single entry
The agent advised me to try for a multiple with no extra documentation
My docs were
1. tabien Baan
2. Childrens birth certificates
Maybe that would be easier than jumping through the hoops

Sorry to hear the bad stories but it also happened to my bro and he had to do a 15 day run to the border as one doc was wrong whilst he sorted it out or he would have been fined for overstay.

I like to leave the country for a few days every 3 months

----------


## Spin

> The agent advised me to try for a multiple with no extra documentation


Did you get it?

----------


## good2bhappy

^ didn't apply
but they have a good rep
said they would return the difference if they were unsuccessful

----------


## Andrew Hicks

Strange thing is that Thailand falls over backwards to attract tourists... sells them their daughters by the hour even.

And they're always keen on getting high spending tourists who stay more than a day or two.

Yet the best spending, longest staying visitors are the expats... and look what they do to us.

Is this strange?

Or given that this is Thailand, is it not??!! 

Andrew     :mid:

----------


## Thetyim

> Yet the best spending, longest staying visitors are the expats...


Comes back to the Thai mentality
They look at how much you spend per day not how much over a year

----------


## Norton

I have often wondered how much us expats contribute to economy vs how much tourists contribute.  Have tried but can't find any credible numbers.  This is just my guess but I have the feeling we contribute far less even on annualized basis.

----------


## benbaaa

Well I spend every fucking penny I earn, and then some.  :Sad:

----------


## DrB0b

> I have often wondered how much us expats contribute to economy vs how much tourists contribute.  Have tried but can't find any credible numbers.  This is just my guess but I have the feeling we contribute far less even on annualized basis.


According to some round figures from the TAT the average foreign tourist stays 5 days in Thailand and spends about B40,000 in that time. B8,000 Baht a day. Last year there were an estimated 13.5 million tourists. I would think that expat spending is a drop in the ocean compared to that. I don't have any figures for expat spending but extrapolating from the number of expats legally in Thailand and last years HSBC survey of expats around the world which said that expats in Thailand had one of the best lifestyles but were among the lowest paid worldwide I find it hard to believe that expat spending is of much importance to the Thai economy.

Those TAT numbers come from some bumph comparing domestic and foreign tourism that I picked up at a TAT shindig last month so no links, sorry.

----------


## maccaroni man

many of the xpats i know spend between 100 to 250k per month and that is not including the houses they have purchased. not exactly chicken feed.

----------


## Norton

No it's not chicken feed but as Bob points out the sheer number of tourists (13.5 million) overwhelm the amount spent by full time "expats".  Also, the average full time stay expat spends far less than 100 to 150K per month.

----------


## Thetyim

> I have often wondered how much us expats contribute to economy vs how much tourists contribute.


It is impossible to get the number of persons let alone the amount spent.
One friend of mine lives in LOS but flies back to UK once a month so he clocks up as 12 tourists each year.  There must be thousands who do visa/border runs and clock up as 4 tourists each year.

----------


## Big D

> Been on retirement extensions for the last 6 years and never a problem for the wife and I (both from the US) ; normal extension request, multy entry request,: No bank letter just embassey letter, no medical required, normal waiting time approx. 20 min.. only one proof of income (65000bt per month required)


Maybe I will not retire in Thailand, afterall.  I have about 15 years to decide, but I doubt I will be getting $1,900/month in retirement.  That's about what I make now, working :Smile:

----------

